# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Hoelang duurt het afkicken van paraxotine

## ryciano

:Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Dat verschilt van persoon tot persoon.
Je mag toch uitgaan dat het afkicken/afbouwen tussen een half jaar en anderhalf jaar duurt!
Zomaar ineens stoppen met deze AD raad ik je ten zeerste af!!

Sterkte!!

----------

